# alc(4) not viewing packets from span port



## respite (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE box with an alc(4) nic. I have a span port configured on my firewall, cabled to the nic on the FreeBSD box. The FreeBSD box views 0 packets from the span with tcpdump(1). I have tried just running tcpdump, and manually putting the card into promiscuous mode with the same results. They only configuration for the alc(4) card in rc.conf is to bring it up on boot, no networking information assigned. I plug the same cable into my laptop (FreeBSD-8.3-RELEASE-p3) and I can view all traffic from the span port. Any suggestions on getting alc(4) to listen?


----------

